
Security Firm Sued for Failing to Detect Malware That Caused a 2009 Breach - ckdiii
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/security-firm-sued-for-failing-to-detect-malware-that-caused-a-2009-breach/
======
LeftTurnSignal
This paragraph is pretty neat (assuming it's true):

"The lawsuit claims that Visa discovered that Trustwave ignored the fact that
Heartland didn't run a firewall, was using vendor-supplied passwords, didn't
have sufficient protection for the storage system used for card data, failed
to assign unique identification to each person accessing its system, and had
failed to monitor servers and cardholder data at regular intervals."

